

Carrier IQ Retracts Their C&D, Apologizes to Researcher - jen_h
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/23/carrier-iq-retracts-their-cd-apologizes-to-the-android-researcher/

======
scottshea
I would like to think that, in some small way, the exposure of this on HN and
keeping it on the front page for so long helped them, uh, see the errors in
their ways.

